# الدرس الاول من كورس الجيل الرابع lte للمهندس محمود عبدالعزيز



## محمود010 (2 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ ​ اهلا بحضراتكم جميع مهندسين ومهندسات الاتصالات بالوطن العربى فى أول وأضخم كورس عربى فى الجيل الرابع من الاتصالات الخلوية .​ 
اولا اعتذر عن تأخرى فى طرح الكورس ولكن كان ذلك بسبب بعض الظروف ولكنى سوف استكمل الكورس ان شاء الله​ ​ 


 ​ ​ ثانيا هذا هو الدرس الاول من الكورس وهو عبارة عن مقدمة بسيطة للجيل الرابع وعبارة عن جزء كبير من Chapter 1 من الكورس وقد تم تسجيل الكورس ورفعه على اليوتيوب ليكون فى متناول الجميع سواء للمشاهدة اونلاين او للتحميل مباشرة من على اليوتيوب​ 
الكورس من شرح المهندس محمود عبدالعزيز 
​ وهذا هو رابط الفيديو

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXUID6mPOsU​


----------



## Ahmed bajaman (19 فبراير 2014)

مشششكور وماقصصرت .. وربنا يجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ياريت تنزل باقي الكورس ..لان هالترم عندي مشروع التخرج عن lte


----------



## ahmedabohany (12 مارس 2014)

thanks alot


----------



## سالم بازمول (5 أبريل 2014)

الله يتقبل منك يابشمهندس


----------



## saif alkhafaji (19 أبريل 2014)

_*شكرا الك مهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع*_


----------

